# Dallas herf 9/13



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

Ok we're at our alternate place of Stafford & Jones in Richardson. It is on the corner of Plano and Campbell Roads ( NE corner in the shopping center. We'll be there starting around 5 until they kick us out.....usually 930 or 10ish. Hope to see yall there.


----------

